# Grammar: diye -- [which tense?]



## sufler

Merhaba.
I have always thought that "diye" in the meaning of "in order to, so that" requires a verbal form to be put in the wishing/imperative, for example: okusun diye - so that he read. But once I got a message from a Turkish person saying: "...ingilizcemi ilerletirim belki diye ekledim"- "I added (you to friends) in order to perhaps improve my english". And in this example the verb seems to be put in the Aorist tense. İs that correct? When is such use allowed?


----------



## shafaq

These are all correct:

Oku diye
okusun diye
Okur diye
Okursa diye
Okudu diye
Okumuş diye
Okumuşsa diye
Okuyacak diye
Okuyacaktı diye
Okuyacakmış diye


----------



## murattug

This word has not time specific usage
let's look these examples
1. "Doğum gününü unuttum diye bana kızgın mısın?"
2. "Kiranı düzenli ödüyorsun diye evin senin olduğunu düşünme."
3. "Ödevimi zamanında yetiştireceğim diye sabaha kadar çalıştım"
4. "Ödevimi yetiştireyim diye sabaha kadar çalışsan bile ... "

This is a bit different:
"Gelecek ay öderim diye(rek) benden aldığın parayı artık ver."


----------



## sufler

wow, thanks! I didn't think there are so many possibilities  Could you also give me an example (with translation) when diye is used along with the conditional -se, -sa forms? I can't imagine the possible meaning in such situation.


----------



## shafaq

sufler said:


> wow, thanks! I didn't think there are so many possibilities  Could you also give me an example (with translation) when diye is used along with the conditional -se, -sa forms? I can't imagine the possible meaning in such situation.


A late response...

Okursa diye odaya bir kitap bıraktım. I put a book in the room (thinking/supposing that ) (s)he may (want to) read (it).

Ya beni farketmişse diye endişelendim. I worried that if (s)he has percieved me.


----------



## sufler

Better late than never  Thanks!


----------

